# Results= 2009 Miller Lite Mack Attack



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

2009 Miller Lite Mack Attack Results
Open Division
1. Truckin Up--David Van Lent.......62.74
2. Cat Daddy--Danny Mathis.........42.18
3. Intense--Neal Foster.................40.80
4. Airborne--Steve McMullen.........40.42
5. Kwazar--Marcus Kennedy.........40.14
6. My Dinghy--James Hosman.......35.82
7. Quietus--David Rogers.............27.52

Class of 23
1. Johnny B--John Benkenstein.......33.82
2. Walk the Line--Chase Ming...........9.16
3. Gettin Jiggy--Rickey Linton...........7.28

Wahoo Bonus----Cat Daddy.......74.14

Target Weight Bonus----Quietus.....27.52


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting..Its great to see so many 40lb Kings..Im sure that 62 was a stud!..Cat Daddy that wouldnt be Coach Schipman's boat from Day Break would it?


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

No Cat Daddy is Danny Mathis from Gonzalace, LA. Gonzalace is spelled just like it is right by tate high school not how I spelled it.Big ? is was Lauren Rachou with him? WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I am an idiot....Again.

We sucked. We fished hard all day and only caught 1 king. It was only 8 or 10 lbs and we didn't bother to weigh it. Guess we should have.:doh


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to all of the teams that made the board. Team Hit Man gave it 110% but came up short. I had a lot of fun though. Thanks to Brad and Stacey Sauers,Joe Z, and all of the dock crewfor all of their hard work. Already looking forward to next year!!!! See ya at the Queen of Kings.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

brad, hate that you had such crappy weather for the event. i think the captains choice of days format was a big plus, and it looks like there were plenty of good fish weighed. glad as can be it worked out.

congrats to everyone who fished. i understand the fish were a long way from port, and those that made that run had to work for them. hats off you guys for getting it done in these conditions.

cheers.

drew


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Drew Mixon (5/25/2009)*brad, hate that you had such crappy weather for the event. i think the captains choice of days format was a big plus, and it looks like there were plenty of good fish weighed. glad as can be it worked out.
> 
> congrats to everyone who fished. i understand the fish were a long way from port, and those that made that run had to work for them. hats off you guys for getting it done in these conditions.
> 
> ...


I'm curious to know where the fish did come from (at least the general area). We fished every rock, rig, and live bottom area I could think of looking for them and they either weren't there or weren't hungry.

Hopefully the forecast will be better for next year. I didn't think the weather was as bad as forecast. We did buck 4 footers for over 3 hours on the ride out, but once we got there, it was plenty fishable. Had a good current / wind situation too so holding the boat in one place took almost no effort. The ride in was actually pleasant (except for the lack of fish in the box.)

I think the tournament was well organized and run. Congats to all that placed. 62lbs. Wow that is a stud.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

we went and decided during captains meeting to not fish! maybe next year. sunday ended up looking good (of course) so we went out to see how we would measure up.. well, needless to say no good fish either..


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

> I'm curious to know where the fish did come from (at least the general area). We fished every rock, rig, and live bottom area I could think of looking for them and they either weren't there or weren't hungry.




From Jack Holmes (SKA)<SPAN lang=EN>

"This past weekend David VanLent caught and scaled a 62.74 pound king mackerel in Fourchon waters to win the Pensacola Tournament. Many big wahoo were also caught. "


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seacapt (5/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I'm curious to know where the fish did come from (at least the general area). We fished every rock, rig, and live bottom area I could think of looking for them and they either weren't there or weren't hungry.
> ...


Where did you find this quote at??


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

> *LATERALINE (5/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *seacapt (5/26/2009)*
> ...


<SPAN lang=EN>

Tuesday, May 26, 2009

SAPELO TOURNAMENT POSTPONED TILL SATURDAY, MAY 30TH.

Due to inclement weather, the 29th Annual Sapelo KMT will be held on Saturday, May 30th (One Day Event). There will be an abbreviated Captains Meeting and Registration on Friday evening at Contentment Bluff Campground. If you didn't get to the meeting this past Friday night you can still register for this exciting event.

JUNE 4TH THRU 6TH:

YAMAHA PROFESSIONAL KINGFISH TOUR & DIVISION 7's KAJUN SPORTSMAN TOURNAMENT. FOURCHON, LOUISIANA.

This past weekend David VanLent caught and scaled a 62.74 pound king mackerel in Fourchon waters to win the Pensacola Tournament. Many big wahoo were also caught. This could be another big fish event you don't want to miss.

June 4-6, 2009

KAJUN SPORTSMAN

Port Fourchon, LA

HQ: Kajun Sportsman

Registration: 2 - 8pm Thursday Capt. Mtg.: Thursday, 

June 4th 7:30pm

Pays 8 places + Class of 23 & Wahoo Bonus

Fish Days: 6/5 6:30am - 6pm, 6/6 6:30am - 5pm

Registration Form <<U><SPAN lang=EN>http://www.fishska.com/forms/09KajunEntry.pdf</U><SPAN lang=EN>>

Info: Anthony Toups 985-396-2727

TWO WAY TOURNAMENT SET FOR JUNE 5TH AND 6TH.

Rick Smith will again host the Two Way tournament for Georgia's Division 4. Don't miss this great event.

June 5-6, 2009

20th ANNUAL TWO WAY SPORTFISHING CLUB'S KINGFISH TOURNAMENT Brunswick, Georgia

One Day Tournament

Capt. Mtg.: June 5th

Tournament HQ: Two-Way Fish Camp

First Place: Pays through 15th place

Info: Rick Smith 912-265-0410

[email protected]

Jack Holmes

[email protected]


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I would love to see a picture of a 62# king. That is a stud.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

that fish came east of the river...100%..he did fish to the west, but thats not where it was caught


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack might have misunderstood what the guy told him (I'm assuming Jack was there).


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack wasn't there, he was a Sapelo.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Well there you go. He's using second hand (or worse)info.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to David and crew and to Johnny and the boys!!!!

That 62 was a Stud!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## CaptHooked & Co (Feb 10, 2008)

What was the pay out? How many boats paid/registered to fish vs how many actually weighed in? We were planning on fishing it, but the weather was just too muchof arisk. Hoping for better forecast for Queen of Kings...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Brad has more solid numbers on payout but I think it was 26 or 28 boats in and maybe 15 or so fish. Very tough day for the fishing, not so much for me at the scales.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Payout totalled over $16k. Over $2k went to PACE Center for Girls. We're pushing $3k but the final numbers are still out due to some last minute expenses. 26 teams entered. The payout was based on 70 boats. Of course pictures never seem to do justice. You will be able to see them on www.millerlitemackattack.webs.com soon.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

brad, great job on the tournament, you and your crew worked much harder and longer than any of the fisherman to put ona great event for all involved and especially for the charity, hat's off to you for so much work with no personal benefit, we had a great time fishing (not so much for catching) congrats to all the boats and anglers that braved the weather and caught fish, and thanks again for your efforts, i hope it is an annual thing, sooner or later, you'll get agood forecast!


----------

